# Frequent Visa Runs from Dubai



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

hi,

I'm a Canadian and will be staying in Dubai for at least 6-months with extended family (I'm retired). I have the newly issued 6-months-multiple-entry visa, with each visit cannot exceed 14-days. Thus every 13th-day, I have to do a visa run. 

Questions:
1. Which is the nearest exit & re-entry point?
2. How long is the drive from Dubai Marina?
3. Is it better/economical to fly out? If Yes, which is the nearest international airport?
4. Any idea, how I can increase the 14-days limit?

I understand that a resident visa will be the best option for me, but I cannot apply/issued for health reasons.

thanks for your help


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

1. Hatta near Oman's border is the most common. I think the road signs for it lead to Road E44. It's a straight road more or less once you leave the metropolitan areas. Do a search for visa runs here, I detailed the procedure previously.

2. about 4 hours but could be less or more depending on traffic at the time.

3. better yes but not cheaper. Dubai Airport (where you will probably arrive from) is the closest. A flight to Qatar will take you 1 hour each way. The good thing about it is that you can buy alcohol duty free when you come back 

4. Don't think you can, maybe you can ask when you get here! Most of this stuff is new for Canadians now though that visa option isn't.


----------



## sakerda (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello!
I think Hatta is the fastest and cheapest way to get a new visa. I have to go there in saturday, too, so if you want top share costs, contact me and we can go together! would be great.


----------

